

Monolithic Nodejs (2013) - fuzzythinker
http://www.richardrodger.com/monolithic-nodejs

======
AdrianRossouw
Anybody interested should also check out Richard's presentation on
microservices called "You only need 100 lines of javascript" \-
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CNcXeW8HdQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CNcXeW8HdQ)

------
aurora72
He might have summarized the whole Node.js concept as SOA - Service Oriented
Architecture

